
Bookmark is dead - twsted
http://zehfernandes.com/bookmark-is-dead
======
nephrite
If I find something genuinely interesting (i.e. not another cat pic) I just
save the page to my disk. The costs are minimal and I don't ever lose it.

------
amingilani
I already do something similar myself by Googling keywords from pages I
visited a while ago.

So much easier if my browser had Graph-like search built in.

